# cube bikes so günstig wie möglich



## merkas (30. September 2004)

hallo!

kennt jemand einen günstigeren shop als www.bike-discount.de wo man cube bikes kaufen kann?
es kann auch ein regionaler sein. (1. wohnsitz: ravensburg, 2. wohnsitz: konstanz)

mfg
merkas


----------



## Nico#13 (1. Oktober 2004)

www.neon-radsport.de 

Versuchs mal dort. Einfach mal eine Mail mit einer preisanfrage hinschicken. Ich hab mein LTD5 im Mai dort 15% billiger bekommen wie hier beim örtlichen Cubehändler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (1. Oktober 2004)

neon-radsport ist sehr zu empfehlen.   
Ich habe da auch mein AMS-Pro Rahmenkitt bestellt. Super Preis, und nach 8 Tagen konnte ich es abholen. Du kannst Dir das Rad aber auch zusenden lassen. Ist alles auf der HP beschrieben.


----------



## Mythologie (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

also wenn Du aus Ravensburg kommst, ist "Velorado" in 88521 Ertingen die richtige Adresse für Dich.

Kumpel hat das AMS Pro in der 1899,- Version für 1499,- gekriegt!
500,- für ein 5 Jahre altes Ghost --> 1000,- Aufzahlen!

0172 - 2610056 Da geht der Chef ran. 
Gruß von Alex aus Saulgau, dann klappt das......

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. Oktober 2004)

Oder hier: www.schlierseer-radhaus.de
Versendet auch.
Gruß von Boots, dann klappt das auch!


----------



## Tourenfahrer (23. Oktober 2004)

Empfehlenswert natürlich auch multicycle, habe dort mein Freelite- Rahmen preisgünstig erstanden.
Meine neueste Errungenschaft ist allerdings ein extrem preisgünstiges AIM- Rahmenset mit der Axel- Gabel. Habe dassselbige für meine Frau erst heute aufgebaut und komme gerade von der ersten Tour wieder. 
Wow, für insgesamt 250,- Euro habe ich ein für meine Frau ideales MTB ergattert. Und das bei einer wirklich guten Markenqualität. Bin begeistert.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (23. Oktober 2004)

Sollte zum AIM- Set noch dazu sagen, dass das von Bike- discount kam.


----------

